
How the Age of Empires 2 AI Thinks (ft. Promi) (YouTube) - satyanash
https://youtu.be/-S1CkfzEHSU
======
explainplease
Not sure why this was flagged. It even shows examples of the lisp AI code and
interviews the programmer.

